# WTD: Decent dual band router



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Am looking for a decent dual band wireless router, something like an Asus RT-N66U or the RT-AC68 to replace my aged Netgear which is on its last legs.

Must have external aerials else the coverage in my office is non existent.

Let me know what you have and how much


----------

